# Want to upgrade my car but have bad credit



## UberTimmy (Dec 20, 2018)

hello all... I’m currently driving for uberx. My credit is bad. I would like to get into a Uber select car or lux suv however my credit is bad. I can afford the monthly payments. I don’t have anyone that can cosign for me. Not crazy about the enterprise rent a Toyota Corolla for 800 plus a month and lose access to instant pay. What do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Save up. Try to fix your credit. Pay off your debts and make on time payments.
You ruined your credit, you cannot be trusted. So unless you can afford to buy it with cash, forget about it.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

I have the opposite problem my credit is a near perfect score but have no income verification for the last 5 years. Let's say i won't elaborate on that


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberTimmy said:


> hello all... I'm currently driving for uberx. My credit is bad. I would like to get into a Uber select car or lux suv however my credit is bad. I can afford the monthly payments. I don't have anyone that can cosign for me. Not crazy about the enterprise rent a Toyota Corolla for 800 plus a month and lose access to instant pay. What do you recommend? Thanks!


If you have debt, don't upgrade
You will be buying a depreciating 
Vehicle ... so every month you will be getting into more debt


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

You’re a bad risk with good reason 
Car payments are not ur friend (or anyone’s)

Save up and pay cash for something reasonable


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

UberTimmy said:


> I would like to get into a Uber select car or lux suv however my credit is bad. Not crazy about the enterprise rent a Toyota Corolla for 800 plus a month and lose access to instant pay. What do you recommend? Thanks!


 A corolla is considered Uber Select? If so I'm getting screwed by uber!
I don't make payments on my Corolla, just pay cash for it!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> I have the opposite problem my credit is a near perfect score but have no income verification for the last 5 years. Let's say i won't elaborate on that


You can use your last 2 weeks statements from Uber



tjuber said:


> A corolla is considered Uber Select? If so I'm getting screwed by uber!
> I don't make payments on my Corolla, just pay cash for it!


Corolla needs to have leather seats to be considered for select



UberTimmy said:


> hello all... I'm currently driving for uberx. My credit is bad. I would like to get into a Uber select car or lux suv however my credit is bad. I can afford the monthly payments. I don't have anyone that can cosign for me. Not crazy about the enterprise rent a Toyota Corolla for 800 plus a month and lose access to instant pay. What do you recommend? Thanks!


If you can come up with a 5k down payments a Toyota dealer will get you financed

Uber timmy work your ass off for a couple of weeks and try to make as much as you can, printout a copy of the pay statements showing that you have a good income. Get a reasonable down payment a buy a new Prius, it's easier to get financing on a new car, I've had done this with 2 people and it works, they both had a credit score of 490.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Corolla needs to have leather seats to be considered for select
> 
> .


This is the highest seat option on a corolla, leather/cloth mix. I have this on both of my Corollas, one is an S-MODEL the other is a fully loaded XSE-MODEL. Neither one are considered Uber select....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You can get a vinyl leather covering from the Toyota dealship for around 1800


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You can get a vinyl leather covering from the Toyota dealship for around 1800


If I ordered an Uber Select and they send a Toyota Corolla with fake leather seat covers I would be pissed.
A Corolla is NOT a Select vehicle, I don't care how much lipstick you put on it!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tjuber said:


> If I ordered an Uber Select and they send a Toyota Corolla with fake leather seat covers I would be pissed.
> A Corolla is NOT a Select vehicle, I don't care how much lipstick you put on it!


I would suspect the pax will 1 star driver and include a complaint.
Driver's taking the hit and deactivation never bothered uber.

They seem to enjoy it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I was just pointing out a fact that one of the requirements for being select is having leather seats regardless of the type of vehicle, as for a corolla being considered for select I doubt it, I do know a camery is considered for select if it has leather seats.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You can use your last 2 weeks statements from Uber
> 
> Corolla needs to have leather seats to be considered for select





peteyvavs said:


> I was just pointing out a fact that one of the requirements for being select is having leather seats regardless of the type of vehicle, as for a corolla being considered for select I doubt it, I do know a camery is considered for select if it has leather seats.


Every city has their own rules as to what can be Uber Select.
For example San Antonio can be different then Dallas.
I've never seen Corola as being acceptable for Select before.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberTimmy said:


> hello all... I'm currently driving for uberx. My credit is bad. I would like to get into a Uber select car or lux suv however my credit is bad. I can afford the monthly payments. I don't have anyone that can cosign for me. Not crazy about the enterprise rent a Toyota Corolla for 800 plus a month and lose access to instant pay. What do you recommend? Thanks!


Try hyrecar, you might be able to find 
Select or SUV for rent...


----------



## Allied Automotive (Dec 23, 2018)

There are a few options out there for people in your situation. If you can come up with about 25% of the purchase price there are some financing sources with decent rates.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Just find a bad neighborhood and look for the Buy here pay here lots. They will sell you a car, your payments will be deducted weekly or maybe bi-weekly, They will want a down payment and they will be tracking your car with GPS. But they will finance you and it will likely be less than $800 a month.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You can use your last 2 weeks statements from Uber
> 
> Uber timmy work your ass off for a couple of weeks and try to make as much as you can, printout a copy of the pay statements showing that you have a good income.


How does one do this? I have a second job that I make decent $$ at, how would I be able to print out statements from Uber?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Go to Uber’s site on a computer and look for pay, you should be able to bring up your pay for each week, just print the lasted 2or 3 weekly statements


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Just find a bad neighborhood and look for the Buy here pay here lots. They will sell you a car, your payments will be deducted weekly or maybe bi-weekly, They will want a down payment and they will be tracking your car with GPS. But they will finance you and it will likely be less than $800 a month.


This. 500 - 2k down gets you a car.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, in certain places, like parts of Florida a Camry with leather seats is considered select on both Uber and Lyft. In most major cities it will NOT be considered select. The fact that you can get a Camry when you order select is just a sad commentary on that part of the country.



dryverjohn said:


> Just find a bad neighborhood and look for the Buy here pay here lots. They will sell you a car, your payments will be deducted weekly or maybe bi-weekly, They will want a down payment and they will be tracking your car with GPS. But they will finance you and it will likely be less than $800 a month.


I wouldn't do this. Buy Here Pay Here dealers buy the shitty cars from auctions that no one else wants. Whatever cars are left at the end of the auction those are the ones they scoop up. They will have numerous problems. They will not hold up to the grind of rideshare. If you absolutely have to do this get an independent mechanic to look at it before you buy. I betting most BHPH dealers will not allow that but you can try.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Yes, in certain places, like parts of Florida a Camry with leather seats is considered select on both Uber and Lyft. In most major cities it will NOT be considered select. The fact that you can get a Camry when you order select is just a sad commentary on that part of the country.
> 
> I wouldn't do this. Buy Here Pay Here dealers buy the shitty cars from auctions that no one else wants. Whatever cars are left at the end of the auction those are the ones they scoop up. They will have numerous problems. They will not hold up to the grind of rideshare. If you absolutely have to do this get an independent mechanic to look at it before you buy. I betting most BHPH dealers will not allow that but you can try.


It will cost more, because they have to finance them. But if you can find a Toyota with a clear title and a carfax, you should be able to get a car that will last while you rebuild credit.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

As my mom would say "Champagne dreams on a beer budget"

I got my credit score up by going into credit karma and disputing all my accounts that I owed.
I got a few taken off because they did not respond in the alloted time.

Try it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

UberTimmy said:


> I can afford the monthly payments.


Well your bad credit means that no, you have proven YOU CANNOT make monthly payments.

At what point did going deeper into debt make sense as a way to get out of debt? Show your math.. I wanna see how this works out for you.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

UberTimmy said:


> hello all... I'm currently driving for uberx. My credit is bad. What do you recommend? Thanks!


Find a dealership that will work with your credit score on a reasonable select vehicle. They let some Buicks like the Regal and Lacrosse into select as long as they have leather, and some are heavily depreciated.

Old info, check with your hub:

*Uber Select Eligible vehicle models*
Below is the Select list for Chicago. Most cities have a similar list, but may vary slightly.


*Acura* - MDX, RDX, RL, RLX, TL, TLX
*Alfa Romeo* - Giulia, Stelvio
*Audi* - A3, A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, S3, S4, S6, S7, S8. Q3, Q5, Q7
*Bentley* - All
*BMW* - 3-series, 4-series, 5-series, 7-series, M5, X1, X3, X4, X5, X6
*Buick* - Enclave, LaCrosse, Regal
*Cadillac* - ATS, CTS, DTS, SRX, STS, XTS, XT5, Escalade, Escalade EXT
*Chrysler* - 300
*Genesis* - G80, G90
*Hummer* - H2, H3
*Hyundai* - Equus, Genesis
*Infiniti* - EX, FX, JX, G Sedan, M, Q40, Q45, Q50, Q50L, Q60, Q70, QX4, QX50, QX56, QX60, QX70, QX80
*Jaguar* - X-Type, XF, XJ, XJR
*Kia* - K900
*Land Rover* - Discovery, Range Rover, LR2, LR3, LR4
*Lexus* - ES, GS, GX, IS, LS, LX, NX, RX
*Lincoln* - Continental, MKC, MKS, MKT, MKX, MKZ, Town Car, Navigator
*Maserati* - Ghibli, Levante, Quattroporte
*Maybach* - All
*Mercedes-Benz* - C-Class, CLA-Class, CLS-Class, E-Class, G-Class, GL-Class, GLA-Class, GLK-Class, GLS-Class, M-Class, ML Class, R-Class, S-Class
*Nissan* - Armada
*Porsche* - Macan, Cayenne, Panamera
*Rolls-Royce* - All
*Tesla* - Model S, Model X
*Volkswagen* - CC, Touareg
*Volvo* - XC90


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> I have the opposite problem my credit is a near perfect score but have no income verification for the last 5 years. Let's say i won't elaborate on that


ROFLMAO, forget about it,jmo


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Find a dealership that will work with your credit score on a reasonable select vehicle. They let some Buicks like the Regal and Lacrosse into select as long as they have leather, and some are heavily depreciated.
> 
> Old info, check with your hub:
> 
> ...


Are you serious? You want the guy with credit problems to finance a Select car? Are you trying to send him to bankruptcy?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't commit to that to do this if I were you. The writing is on the wall for it between the oversaturation of drivers, falling pay per mile/minute, and the threat of driverless vehicles.

But if you must it sounds like the best thing to do is to save up and buy something from a private seller for cash. Sometimes you can get great deals for 3-5k. If you are lucky you might land something a dealer would normally charge $10k for.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Are you serious? You want the guy with credit problems to finance a Select car? Are you trying to send him to bankruptcy?


Yesssssssssssssssss, one less ant.......................................JMO


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Find a dealership that will work with your credit score on a reasonable select vehicle. They let some Buicks like the Regal and Lacrosse into select as long as they have leather, and some are heavily depreciated.
> 
> Old info, check with your hub:
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's due to copy/paste or if you don't have the restrictions in Chicago, but at least here in DFW quite a few of those have a note that says "all 2015 or newer". Plus it looks like the DFW list has a whole lot more brands/models.

Plus we have Aston Martin Rapide, but no Alfas on the list. LOL!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not sure if it's due to copy/paste or if you don't have the restrictions in Chicago, but at least here in DFW quite a few of those have a note that says "all 2015 or newer". Plus it looks like the DFW list has a whole lot more brands/models.
> 
> Plus we have Aston Martin Rapide, but no Alfas on the list. LOL!


 that was a copy/paste from a site I cannot mention per UP rules

Unsure why the VW Atlas would really qualify, but I've never sat in one.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You don't always get what you want. Sometimes you have to actually work and earn it. 

In this case, use the car you have, drive the hell out of it and put money aside every week to purchase a used select vehicle when you can actually qualify for it with your credit score.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Are you serious? You want the guy with credit problems to finance a Select car? Are you trying to send him to bankruptcy?


 I suppose so. He was asking for how to get a car with bad credit, somehow Select got tangled into it.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Have you walked into a dealership and tried. Salesman don't make any money if you can't get financed. Both Ford and GM have their own financing. My daughter got her car repo'd last year while going through a divorce. She bought a nice used car (only 56K miles on it) last week with $1K down. 10.9% interest but it works for her while she rebuilds her credit.


----------

